# Deal done...



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

After my car going into the Ford dealer Tuesday for some work on my car, I had some time to kill so looked around the forecourt & then popped to look around the Vauxhall dealer nextdoor...

...today I went back & done a deal on this lovely machine...










Astra GTC SRI
2.0cdti 160ps
6 speed manual with start/stop

Its got plenty of toys but the options in addition are:
Upgraded wheels - 18" to 19"
Bluetooth/DAB stereo
Upgraded speakers (Infinity)
Xenon headlights
LED tail lights
front & rear parking sensors

:car:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks stunning:argie:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Me likey! Very nice pal, you enjoy it.

I want a new car now


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

That is really nice, they look so much nicer than the 4 door version. They have flared the arches like on the 147 gta so it has more of a presence. Just don't start a thread on the fuel consumption life tdk did. (sorry tdk).


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks nice.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

john2garden said:


> That is really nice, they look so much nicer than the 4 door version. They have flared the arches like on the 147 gta so it has more of a presence. Just don't start a thread on the fuel consumption life tdk did. (sorry tdk).


Yeah they do look nice, without the massive Vauxhall badge you wouldn't be sure it was an Astra.... the rear is Scirocco like.

Vauxhall Site

I'm expecting 60-65 mpg :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks a nice motor mate :thumb:


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Well thats at least 3 of us now 

Looks wicked mate.


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

meh, your truck was better.....


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Never seen the new SRI looks great and love the wheels enjoy


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Im liking that... especially in white:thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> I'm expecting 60-65 mpg :thumb:


Yeah... Good luck with that one! :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Bentleya said:


> meh, your truck was better.....


Ssssh I still miss my truck


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Sirmally2 said:


> Yeah... Good luck with that one! :lol:


Book says 65.8 - surely that won't lie?

I shall soon post up my fuel record :thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks stunning! Had a shot of one of these. Interior is really smart aswell :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> Book says 65.8 - surely that won't lie?
> 
> I shall soon post up my fuel record :thumb:


Have you seen what the book for the New Focus says???

knock 10mpg off the figure and you'll be somewhere close!!! (i found this out with the insignia)

Beautiful machine tho... i'm tempted on my next car to go GTC, BUT its not practical enuff :wall:


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice car, is it brand spanking new?

Ive never liked the thought of buying brand new as dont you lose £0000's straight away ?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes brand new, I have had two new cars before and said I wouldn't do it again... Turns out I was wrong.

Its not just about the new car, the whole package works well for me as I do mega miles.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> Its not just about the new car, the whole package works well for me as I do mega miles.
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


So that 100,000 mile warranty will come in handy then? :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Sirmally2 said:


> So that 100,000 mile warranty will come in handy then? :lol:


I should wear it out with 4 years lol

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

£500 for an Astra, have you gone even more loopy?!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> I should wear it out with 4 years lol
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


Only 4??? :lol:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks stunning, congrats and I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

john2garden said:


> That is really nice, they look so much nicer than the 4 door version. They have flared the arches like on the 147 gta so it has more of a presence. Just don't start a thread on the fuel consumption life tdk did. (sorry tdk).


No worries. New fuel life thread on it's way soon. :thumb:



J1ODY A said:


> After my car going into the Ford dealer Tuesday for some work on my car, I had some time to kill so looked around the forecourt & then popped to look around the Vauxhall dealer nextdoor...
> 
> ...today I went back & done a deal on this lovely machine...
> 
> ...


It's lovely :thumb:

She will do you a good service I have no doubt. You picked a great engine and a lovely colour. Look forward to seeing more pictures and your thoughts on the car.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Nothing against Petrols but my missus drives a Grande Punto 1.4 Tjet and it drinks like a fish. She has just had her tax renewal through and it's £92.00 for 6 months and £170.00 for a year! Ouch. Diesels are so much cheaper even before you have done any miles.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

john2garden said:


> Nothing against Petrols but my missus drives a Grande Punto 1.4 Tjet and it drinks like a fish. She has just had her tax renewal through and it's £92.00 for 6 months and £170.00 for a year! Ouch. Diesels are so much cheaper even before you have done any miles.


It's a diesel matey...


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Sirmally2 said:


> It's a diesel matey...


Yes I know, I was talking about TDK and his predicament with the petrol verison of this :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

john2garden said:


> Yes I know, I was talking about TDK and his predicament with the petrol verison of this :thumb:


Sorry, thought you were on about this one...

IMHO, the only Vauxhall petrol engines worth their money were the 3.2 V6 and the 2.2 16V. All the rest appeared flat in comparison.

When i went Vaux I drove the 1.8 petrol which i believe was in the vectra and i believe in the current Insignia and seemed pitterful compared with the range of diesels they have.

Give me the 160 2.0CDTi anyday :thumb:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice looking motor, wasn't sure about the new shape Astras when they came out, but they've grown on me!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice car Jody - they look even better in the flesh :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

john2garden said:


> Yes I know, I was talking about TDK and his predicament with the petrol verison of this :thumb:


It's a nice sounding engine, sounds pretty good when you push it but you really do have to push it to move it quickly.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

They are very nice cars, Congratulations on the new purchase from myself :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

john2garden said:


> Nothing against Petrols but my missus drives a Grande Punto 1.4 Tjet and it drinks like a fish. She has just had her tax renewal through and it's £92.00 for 6 months and £170.00 for a year! Ouch. Diesels are so much cheaper even before you have done any miles.


But when diesel are typically £1000 + more expensive that will buy a reasonable amount of tax and fuel, diesels are only going to get more expensive and smaller petrols more popular.

Anything above 15k a year and you in diesel territory, below and it's petrol. My 206 petrol is cheaper to run than any of the diesels I've owned on the same daily trip. :thumb:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Oooh, very nice!!, But the question everyone wants to know the answer to is....



has it got somewhere to stick your Olympic torch?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

transtek said:


> Oooh, very nice!!, But the question everyone wants to know the answer to is....
> 
> has it got somewhere to stick your Olympic torch?


lol I keep it in my pants

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice, really liking the look of the GTC. Sounds like a great spec as well. You holding off until Sep for delivery?


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Loving the GTC. I like the Scirocco a hell of a lot, but the rear on the GTC is nicer, more Italian looking.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

cotter said:


> Very nice, really liking the look of the GTC. Sounds like a great spec as well. You holding off until Sep for delivery?


I used the fact I was happy to take it as a 12 plate now to help reduce the cost - only going to slap my private plate on anyway & want to use it for our driving holiday last week of August.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice! I think the upgrade to 19's was a good choice as the tyres look massive even on the 18's!

Bet it'll shift too whilst returning pretty decent MPG :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice - did you go for a test-drive?


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice looking car!
I think the vauxhall range and even the new fords look very nice.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Nice - did you go for a test-drive?


Yes mate, it drives beautifully and the ride comfort is great considering the size of the wheels

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Yes mate, it drives beautifully and the ride comfort is great considering the size of the wheels.


Nice one, nearly bought one of these when looking for my new car but I backed down because I've always loved the Golfs.

The GTC's do look the biz though - very neat looking.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice car mate, just be thankful your car wasn't serviced near a Porsche dealers.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks fab chap :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

J1ODY A said:


> Yeah they do look nice, without the massive Vauxhall badge you wouldn't be sure it was an Astra.... the rear is Scirocco like.
> 
> Vauxhall Site
> 
> I'm expecting 60-65 mpg :thumb:


I agree .. I saw a red one the other day in red as it came past.. I thought it was a Scirocco !! Looks awesome in white ! Enjoy ...........:thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

they are pretty nice the GTC.. the only change I'd make is to take off the shiny bit of the grille and plasti-dip it matt black and refit.
would make it look a little more sporty imo


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> they are pretty nice the GTC.. the only change I'd make is to take off the shiny bit of the grille and plasti-dip it matt black and refit.
> would make it look a little more sporty imo


I agree.

The facelift GTC (already on it's way) has a painted grill with just the Griffin badge left with the chrome look.

I am looking to get one of these when I can.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

painted one will suit, like the VXR's :thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Really smart looking those, had a look at one when I got my Corsa a couple of month ago. 

Alas, too much money for my bank balance. Good additions to the spec also :thumb:

Hope you have plenty of sealant to cover all that fresh white paint, is it Arctic White ?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Colour coded grill looks a lot better - red car is the standard GTC btw....


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome to the 19" club :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Scotty Pro said:


> Really smart looking those, had a look at one when I got my Corsa a couple of month ago.
> 
> Alas, too much money for my bank balance. Good additions to the spec also :thumb:
> 
> Hope you have plenty of sealant to cover all that fresh white paint, is it Arctic White ?


Its called Summit White.

Oh God, I like the grill idea

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Lovely looking motor, imo :thumb:

I'll look forward to more pics though <hint hint>


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> Yeah they do look nice, without the massive Vauxhall badge you wouldn't be sure it was an Astra.... the rear is Scirocco like.
> 
> Vauxhall Site
> 
> I'm expecting 60-65 mpg :thumb:


Having had two cars with Fiat diesel engines, I highly doubt those figures are possible in the real world.

In the Insignia which is heavier I could not even average 40mpg on a reasonable run. In the Fiat Bravo it was slightly better but nowhere near 60mpg.

The GTC is a good looking car. Personally I'm not the biggest lover of white cars but many are.

What made you choose the diesel? Have you had a good test drive to hear/get a feel of the engine?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think that since J1ODY covers 30k + a year diesel is a requirement, whislt manufactures figures are very hard to hit i would have thought on the type of journies then 55mpg + should be possible. The Astra hire car we had was averaging 49mpg and we all know how hire cars are driven


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

really smart car, makes me wish I didnt need 5 doors


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Hardsworth said:


> really smart car, makes me wish I didnt need 5 doors


You don't really.

The GTC is based on the five door and there's loads of room in the back and the front seats are nice and easy to use.

Although in the six months I've had this car, not one bum has touched the back seats


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> You don't really.
> 
> The GTC is based on the five door and there's loads of room in the back and the front seats are nice and easy to use.
> 
> Although in the six months I've had this car, not one bum has touched the back seats


3 door is always a pain though, and the seat inevitably gets scuffed or worn. Even worse in bad weather...


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> 3 door is always a pain though, and the seat inevitably gets scuffed or worn. Even worse in bad weather...


and the doors are way too big for most parking spaces these days


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I look forward to seeing the real world mpg but I am sure I can get near 60mpg 

As said, I hit 35k miles over the last 12 months so didn't even consider a petrol.

95% of the time I am in the car alone so 3dr is no issue (have a 3dr at present) but there is still plenty of room in the back when my kids are in the back.

Confirmed collection is Friday and I managed to haggle another few hundred quid off whilst I was back there today 

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> I look forward to seeing the real world mpg but I am sure I can get near 60mpg
> 
> As said, I hit 35k miles over the last 12 months so didn't even consider a petrol.
> 
> ...


Good grief - that's some serious mileage there!

This will be a good test of the GTC's build quality, although I have no doubt it will be fine.

On a long motorway run I get about 40mpg from the 1.4T, cruising at 80MPH, a 2MPG increase on the normal routes I use.

I would do 70MPH but it breaks my heart when even coffin dodgers overtake me.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dixondmn said:


> and the doors are way too big for most parking spaces these days


It's nothing to do with our fat arses right enough!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Kerr said:


> It's nothing to do with our fat arses right enough!


Speak for yourself, my ass is tight

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Roll on Friday then mate. In the meantime its 7 weeks and counting for me haha


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The one thing I like about 3 doors is the b pillar never gets in the way, every car I have is a 4 door and because I sit in the back because of my mr tickle arms &legs when I look right at a junction all I see is a piece of steel


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

F**K me you must be mr tickle indeed :lol:

I'm no where near the pillar in any 4 door car..


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Kerr said:


> It's nothing to do with our fat arses right enough!


more to do with 1970s standards of car park design and modern cars being 6ft wide or more.

I'll concede that 3 door cars look better though


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Dixondmn said:


> *more to do with 1970s standards of car park design and modern cars being 6ft wide or more*.
> 
> I'll concede that 3 door cars look better though


^ amen to that. I often look at the size of the 'standard' cars these days, and not only car-park spaces, but house garages, thinking "that won't fit!"


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive not come across width issues with mine (matron) , more space to swing the big nosed git in.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Cant say i'am a fan of the GTC i think they look a bit out of proportion. 

But!

its a new car and new cars are cool lol good luck


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> In the Insignia which is heavier I could not even average 40mpg on a reasonable run.


I am hoping that was the Petrol! My insignia used to deliver 55+ on a run and 51 running back n forth to work


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Love the new car! Went to look at one today the same as yours today and drove it, very tempted to buy it now. I think i'd go with Power Red though and perhaps the 20 inch alloys! I read that xenons come standard on SRI spec, is this true?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Dixondmn said:


> and the doors are way too big for most parking spaces these days


Especially when the doors themselves are thick. It's not a 3 door, but my Mondeo must have doors at least 20cm thick!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cracking car

good choice fella :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

rf860 said:


> Love the new car! Went to look at one today the same as yours today and drove it, very tempted to buy it now. I think i'd go with Power Red though and perhaps the 20 inch alloys! I read that xenons come standard on SRI spec, is this true?


Yes, xenons are standard on SRi spec, however the LED daytime running lights are a optional extra. Standard is just a normal bulb. Both look great though.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

T.D.K said:


> Yes, xenons are standard on SRi spec, however the LED daytime running lights are a optional extra. Standard is just a normal bulb. Both look great though.


IIRC they call it the 'vision pack' - I have seen a 61 plate with 'regular' bulbs in the sidelights/headlights & wasn't as nice.

Got some more pics yesterday when I popped back to sort out the last of the details:


















































Roll on Friday...


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> IIRC they call it the 'vision pack' - I have seen a 61 plate with 'regular' bulbs in the sidelights/headlights & wasn't as nice.
> 
> Got some more pics yesterday when I popped back to sort out the last of the details:
> 
> ...


I wanted the vision pack but the car was touching £20,000 with the alloys they gave me half price so I didn't get all the options I wanted. Regret it now.

Standard bulb daytime running lights still look pretty good though, both add a touch of class to the car.

Considering buying the bodykit for it though, saw one with it today and was jealous...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Not long now, only a few more sleeps


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> Standard bulb daytime running lights still look pretty good though, both add a touch of class to the car.


You could always replace with an LED retrofit bulb?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> You could always replace with an LED retrofit bulb?


I do quite like the standard bulb. I saw another GTC with the same type and thought it looks just as nice as the LED version.


----------



## Chubsley (Feb 11, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Yeah they do look nice, without the massive Vauxhall badge you wouldn't be sure it was an Astra.... the rear is Scirocco like.
> 
> Vauxhall Site
> 
> I'm expecting 60-65 mpg :thumb:


I have the 4 door version Sri with the 2.0cdti start stop and you will find yourself lucky to et more than 45mpg.

Fantastic cars though


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> Got some more pics yesterday when I popped back to sort out the last of the details:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will that stick on head on the rear windscreen come off with claying or a bit of Tardis I wonder?!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I recon VXR version would look the dog danglies.:thumb:


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

The VXR one does, but prices for that start at 26.5k pricey lol


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Rizzo said:


> The VXR one does, but prices for that start at 26.5k pricey lol


I know.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've bought quite a few brand new hot Vauxhalls over the years. 

Had a coupe and Astra GSi turbo both bought brand new. I really enjoyed both cars but never would I consider buying either without huge discounts.

The VXR looks good but starting at £27k forget it. The BMW M135i will only be a couple of grand more and with 315bhp, RWD and 0-60mph in 4.9secs it is miles faster. 

The new Focus ST is £21,500 and it will come with discounts soon after launch. The VXR will end up having to match in my opinion.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Buck said:


> Will that stick on head on the rear windscreen come off with claying or a bit of Tardis I wonder?!


That head was an old farmer boy who was giving the salesman hell negotiating a deal for a new car... I bet he was sharper as a tac but was really playing at being an awkward sod :lol:



Kerr said:


> The new Focus ST is £21,500 and it will come with discounts soon after launch. The VXR will end up having to match in my opinion.


But the Focus ST looks like a frog 

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

1 more day to go


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Rizzo said:


> 1 more day to go


Yup and get to de-custom my car as well as remove my personal belongings today

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

New focus st starts at 22k but as j1ody says they are certainly not a looker and it gets worse inside. But I do agree I wouldn't spend 30k on the Astra when the m135i is such a bargain.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> That head was an old farmer boy who was giving the salesman hell negotiating a deal for a new car... I bet he was sharper as a tac but was really playing at being an awkward sod :lol:
> 
> But the Focus ST looks like a frog
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


And all new focuses come only in 5dr versions, there will not be a 3dr which IMHO suits the model better.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Focusaddict said:


> And all new focuses come only in 5dr versions, there will not be a 3dr which IMHO suits the model better.


What were Ford thinking making the focus a five door only?

This cost saving measure will come back to haunt them, they have practically handed the hot hatch market to VW, Renault and Vauxhall.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> What were Ford thinking making the focus a five door only?
> 
> This cost saving measure will come back to haunt them, they have practically handed the hot hatch market to VW, Renault and Vauxhall.


Course it it will, I heard somewhere apparently this was due to frauds not selling enough 3dr focuses to justify making one, and this is why I and many more moved to other brands......whatever if they want to loose customers then who am I to argue, I know enough people who would want a 3dr, think of all the new drivers, single folk who would much prefer a 3dr over a 5dr.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> What were Ford thinking making the focus a five door only?
> 
> This cost saving measure will come back to haunt them, they have practically handed the hot hatch market to VW, Renault and Vauxhall.


I've never understood this train of thought. Why is a 3 door car "better"? and why on earth would it lose Ford customers??


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> I've never understood this train of thought. Why is a 3 door car "better"? and why on earth would it lose Ford customers??


Because when I drive 'small' 5 door cars like the Focus, Golf and Disastra I look out the side window at the seatbelt adjuster.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

You think a Focus Astra and Golf are small... try driving a 5dr Corsa!!!! The side window for me is the rear drivers side lol


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

I drive a 3 door Ford, and while having 3 doors does suit the model better (ST) it is a monumental pain the **** when parking it ANYWHERE, because put simply, you cant open the doors wide enough. (i'm not fat either!)

It also means I cant take my elderly relatives out because if actually managed to shoehorn them into the back seats, they would never be able to get out.

5 doors are more practical, and what a lot of people forget is Ford are the 'go to' manufacturer for cars built to a budget, and at an even more granular level, the ford focus is simply a small family hatch back.

Proportionately most Focus models sold are either 'second' cars or work horses, for carting kids and shopping around.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

OvlovMike said:


> Because when I drive 'small' 5 door cars like the Focus, Golf and Disastra I look out the side window at the seatbelt adjuster.


Fair enough. Never noticed this myself


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

My current car is a 3dr Focus... IMO 3dr looks better but 5dr is more practical.

But I would never let door numbers dictate whether I would have a car.

Never had a problem getting out of it either, the doors are big but I don't find them an issue. 

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> You think a Focus Astra and Golf are small... try driving a 5dr Corsa!!!! The side window for me is the rear drivers side lol


I did, when I asked about company cars at my old place they lent me a 1.4 5-door Corsa whilst I picked between Ford Mundano and Vauxhall Uncomfortable. Never got used to checking roundabouts for approaching traffic through the B-pillar.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Cars booked in Monday for the front-end to be Ventureshield'd... 

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> I've never understood this train of thought. Why is a 3 door car "better"? and why on earth would it lose Ford customers??


Sorry but when I think of a hot hatch, I normally think of a three door car. I'm not saying I don't like the Ford Focus ST in 5 door but they really should offer a three door version too.

Just my opinion


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> Cars booked in Monday for the front-end to be Ventureshield'd...
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


Superb idea - I regret doing this, the front is very prone to stone chips, have a few nasty ones on there now. 

I would also consider getting the area around the rear arches done as loose stones will chip away the paint very easily.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> Sorry but when I think of a hot hatch, I normally think of a three door car. I'm not saying I don't like the Ford Focus ST in 5 door but they really should offer a three door version too.
> 
> Just my opinion


Sorry it wasn't a personal attack  It was a genuine question - I've never really taken notice of whether a car was 3 or 5 door


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

T.D.K said:


> Superb idea - I regret doing this, the front is very prone to stone chips, have a few nasty ones on there now.
> 
> I would also consider getting the area around the rear arches done as loose stones will chip away the paint very easily.


Yes I think I will get the whole car done... Will speak to the guy Monday.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> My current car is a 3dr Focus... IMO 3dr looks better but 5dr is more practical.
> 
> But I would never let door numbers dictate whether I would have a car.
> 
> ...


See its weird.....in a saloon car (4 doors obviously and the boot) I wouldnt mind having 4 doors.

If I had a hatchback, whether an A3, R32, VXR, Corsa, etc etc, I would only ever have a 3 door version. As soon as you go to 5 doors, it takes away the look and stance of the car. Know whit a mean Jean?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes I am with you mean jean

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Grommit said:


> See its weird.....in a saloon car (4 doors obviously and the boot) I wouldnt mind having 4 doors.


Saloons are better than hatchbacks  
Only other body style I'd consider would be an estate. In fact I wanted a 407 estate. Not for any practical reason, just for the full length glass roof


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Woop woop its pick up day. I feel Im more excited than you J1ODY lol


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Rizzo said:


> Woop woop its pick up day. I feel Im more excited than you J1ODY lol


I am going to miss my current motor though... am sure I'll soon get over it once I drive out in the Astray.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

The ashtray GTC will soon be in your posession


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Enjoy, and make sure you post up some shots of interior and exterior.


----------

